# Apartemento pump taking a long time to kick in



## KevinPeters (Feb 9, 2019)

When I switch on my machine (and the green light comes on) there has always been a small delay (less than a second) before the pump starts. However, the time between switching the machine on and pump starting is getting longer and longer. Sometimes it takes up to 5 seconds before the pump starts. The same happens which I pull up the lever to pull a shot. I assume there is a sensor that detects whether the water pressure is at a certain level and then triggers the pump if not. 

To be clear, the machine is still heating and still working fine, but I am concerned about this change in behaviour! It is 6 years old.

Any ideas what could be causing this?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has the machine been serviced regularly ? Is the cam on the lever contacting the switch fully ( button behind the lever ) Try pushing the button with a s/ driver , the pump should start immediately.


----------



## KevinPeters (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks for the quick reply. I back-flush it, clean the group head and descale it, however it has never been officially serviced - it's on my to-do list now!

Yes, the cam is hitting the switch fully. Here is a video of it in action. Sometimes it takes longer than this.

Again, the problem also occurs when the machine is switched on.

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is possible there could be scale residue in a solenoid valve causing it to stick / open slowly and the pump takes a while to sense the pressure change.
A service and lubrication / replacement of seals would be beneficial.


----------



## KevinPeters (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks, that sounds entirely plausible. I just need to find somewhere in Berkshire that services Rocket machines!


----------

